# Furniture Placement/on line Decorator?



## Tool Junkie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Everone. Does any one know of a website or service that will plan or desigh furniture placements for rooms in your home? For example provide a floor plan and they would advise on furniture placement/color/fabric etc....This always seems to be a sticking point with my wife an I and are looking for some professional advice with out bringing in some one in to the house.

Thanks,


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I have never heard of such a thing, but if it was available it would be pretty neat.

Your best bet is to get an interior designer / decorator to come in.


----------

